#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Frage zur Vorhaut >

## Soliton

Hallo 
ich habe eine Frage zur Vorhaut: Ich bin in einem anderen Forum auf das permanente zurückziehen der Vorhaut aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe dies für eine Woche getestet und fand dies schön. Allerdings war ich mir dann nicht sicher, ob dies nicht schädlich für den Penis sein kann. 
Allerdings geschieht bei einer Beschneidung ja das gleiche. Welche Veränderungen werden auftreten?  
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Ratschläge geben. 
PS: Ich leide nicht an einer Phimose. 
Gruß Soliton

----------


## urologiker

Interessant. Erzähl mehr von dem Prinzip, ich habe davon noch nie gehört,  
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Soliton

http://www.med1.de/Forum/Sexualanatomie/93283/ So bin ich auf diese Technik aufmerksam geworden

----------


## marco

Hallo Soliton du kannst deine Vorhaut so tragen  deine Eichel wird nur etwas Unendfientlicher ich trage meine Vorhaut auch immer zurück, meine Vorhaut war eingerissen sie ist jetzt etwas kürzer kann meine Vorhaut auch normal tragen aber sie dort bleibt sie nicht lang  wenn du Fragen hast schreib mir mal ich schreibe zurück

----------


## marco

Eine Bescheidung ist auf jeden Fall besser

----------


## Teddy45

Hallo,, 
Was und wie geht das vorstatten dieses Beschneiden, ich hab da so mein Bammel vor!

----------


## Henning

Vielleicht eine bisschen blöde Frage: 
Wozu soll das gut sein? 
Gruß
Henning

----------

